# Lodging close to Fletchers Pond



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello All,
I would like to stay at Fletchers Pond Aug. 13 and 14. All the resorts on the lake seem rent by the week only. Nothing fancy just a place with a small kitchen,shower and room for 3. If I have to drive to the lake that is fine too. Does anyone know someone who has lodging in the area? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.
Jim


----------



## bullydog324 (Nov 11, 2004)

Try this site. http://www.fletcherpond.com/listings/index.html


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

I used to stay at Paradise Lodge on the North End of the lake. Right at the dam.
They would rent for the weekend.

http://www.fletcherspond.com/


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

Oct.1 said:


> I used to stay at Paradise Lodge on the North End of the lake. Right at the dam.
> They would rent for the weekend.
> 
> http://www.fletcherspond.com/


Stayed there for a long weekend about 3 years ago. Decent place. Not fancy.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Thank you all,
I ended up with a mobile home reservation at Lyons landing on the 13th and 14 of Aug. Can't wait.


----------

